# Show shampoo



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I was wondering what shampoo people use on their dogs before a show.

Thanks


----------



## danni's_girl (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi! I saw a thread not too long ago on this topic:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=65061

Hope that helps :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I LOVE Isle of Dogs Royal Jelly, although it's pretty expensive. At the bigger shows I always go to the vendor's booth and ask if they have any samples


----------



## danni's_girl (Mar 24, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I LOVE Isle of Dogs Royal Jelly, although it's pretty expensive. At the bigger shows I always go to the vendor's booth and ask if they have any samples


lol! that's a great idea--I'm going to do that at my next show!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I am using Biogroom protein and lanolin for weekly bathing. When Scout is older and ready for serious showing I may switch to something else for show days. I have heard Isle of Dogs is great!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Yep, just bought a whole bunch of Isle of Dogs products at the Miami show, based on testimony from the GRF and from people who were using it here down south.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I would love for someone to buy me a bunch of Isle of Dogs.
Otherwise my guys are getting the softsoap
haha!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

i bought some isle of dogs as a thank you gift for my breeder and now she's hooked


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I always go to the vendor's booth and ask them what they recommend for golden retrievers, and of course they always say Royal Jelly. I look at the bottle, comment on the price, and ask if they have any samples.
Never been turned down.
heehee
I especially like the sample packet for travelling to out of town shows, seriously. It's just the right size to bathe him once or twice if I dilute it a lot.






danni's_girl said:


> lol! that's a great idea--I'm going to do that at my next show!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Super sneaky! I like it 
Sounds like me at the ProPlan booth. I always get a friend and take them there and have them "convince" the friend to switch to ProPlan. Works like a charm, we get 10,000 samples! yay


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I always go to the vendor's booth and ask them what they recommend for golden retrievers, and of course they always say Royal Jelly. I look at the bottle, comment on the price, and ask if they have any samples.
> Never been turned down.
> heehee
> I especially like the sample packet for travelling to out of town shows, seriously. It's just the right size to bathe him once or twice if I dilute it a lot.


Ok, that's slick. I am going to take pointers from you! (except I don't think I can keep a straight face, LOL)


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> Ok, that's slick. I am going to take pointers from you! (except I don't think I can keep a straight face, LOL)


I have heard that IOD gives generous samples. I will try this too


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

From the recommendations on this thread, I purchased some IoD Royal Jelly, a bottle of their puppy formula and some of the heavy conditioner.

I also bought some Earthbath Mango tango and Cowboy magic.

So, even though I don't have my pup yet, i'm stocked up on shampoo and can't wait to try all 3. Doggie is gonna be happy and smelllin good!

LOL

Oh and they threw in a whole 10oz. package of "Treat For My Breath" treats for free which I thought was super cool! http://www.iodogs.com/p-365-treatformybreath.aspx


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hadn't thought of that one....maybe I should give them a business card from my pet hotel and ask for some samples to put out in the lobby....ESPECIALLY of carvers :




K9-Design said:


> Super sneaky! I like it
> Sounds like me at the ProPlan booth. I always get a friend and take them there and have them "convince" the friend to switch to ProPlan. Works like a charm, we get 10,000 samples! yay


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

If you bathe your dog once a week, you must not use topical flea products? I was told that the stuff will wash off if a soap based shampoo is used. Since I don't know which ones are soap and which aren't---I only bathe my dog a few days before I am about to apply the monthly topical flea stuff.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure which topical flea med you use but I'm pretty sure ones like Revolution and Advantage, while applied topically, soak into the blood stream through the skin. I'm not completely sure about that though.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My vet says that the "cheap" you buy in the pet stores wash off, the good ones like Frontline Plus, Advantix, and Vectra do not.




lgnutah said:


> If you bathe your dog once a week, you must not use topical flea products? I was told that the stuff will wash off if a soap based shampoo is used. Since I don't know which ones are soap and which aren't---I only bathe my dog a few days before I am about to apply the monthly topical flea stuff.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I use Frontline Plus or K9Advantix but thought any of them washed off so avoided bathing him until right before re-application time


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Frontline and others of "veterinary quality" are absorbed into the sebaceous glands of the skin. You just can't bathe 1-2 days prior or post bathing. 

I love the smell of Isle of Dogs that I have encountered!! Love it!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Back to the shampoo...has anyone tried Chris Christensen's Gold on Gold shampoo? I use Isle of Dog Royal Jelly and conditioner but my dog's coat seems to look better when I bathe him with Biogroom. Maybe it is his puppy coat or something. But I've wanted to try the Gold on Gold shampoo.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I have not tried it, I was able to try some Crown Royale shampoo and really liked it.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I LOVE Isle of Dogs Royal Jelly, although it's pretty expensive. At the bigger shows I always go to the vendor's booth and ask if they have any samples


I was just curious- is the Isle of Dogs shampoo used diluted at all?


----------



## Scubasteve198 (Jun 9, 2008)

I have tried many expensive shampoos over the years. The shampoo I end up using the most is "Mane 'n Tail and Body Shampoo made by Straight Arrow. 

I tried it after several guys I work with told me I should use it on my Golden's. Their wives use "Mane 'n Tail" on their own hair. People use it on their horses. I like it best and when I wash Tucker often. During the muddy seasons I use Mane 'n Tail Conditioner. Seems to repel the mud nicely and give the coat a soft feel that make you want to pet your pup. It is not expensive and my wife likes the smell better than many of the expensive shampoos.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I was just curious- is the Isle of Dogs shampoo used diluted at all?


I bought IOD earlier this month and was advised to dilute the product; I was also advised that if my golden is shedding, is extremely dirty, use full strength for the first go 'round, and then for the second sudsing, use diluted. You can dilute as much as 10 parts water to one part IOD.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Scubasteve198 said:


> I have tried many expensive shampoos over the years. The shampoo I end up using the most is "Mane 'n Tail and Body Shampoo made by Straight Arrow.
> 
> I tried it after several guys I work with told me I should use it on my Golden's. Their wives use "Mane 'n Tail" on their own hair. People use it on their horses. I like it best and when I wash Tucker often. During the muddy seasons I use Mane 'n Tail Conditioner. Seems to repel the mud nicely and give the coat a soft feel that make you want to pet your pup. It is not expensive and my wife likes the smell better than many of the expensive shampoos.


 I use it as well and absolutely love it. She seems to stay softer longer than other shampoos.


----------

